# Table saw for someone in need (Chicago area).



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice to see the old boy again----that will be a fine starter saw for someone----Mike---


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There could be no finer representation of 2 U.S.A. citizens.

Thanks fellow U.S.A. Americans hyunelan2 and o' mike. I love reading stories like this.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was so glad to see the retired old work horses get into the hands of someone that could put them back to work---

What better way to figure out what sort of saw you really need, than to get some experience on a free one---


Besides that--I was really pleased to get the shop space back!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the thing this saw taught me more than anything: blades matter. HUGE difference in cutting the same wood with the same saw when you put a good blade on it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Do you mean a Forrest woodworker II ???


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I've been trying to tell people that Mike isn't _really _a that bad of a guy !
:biggrin2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am starting to come around on Mike now too. This has really changed some of my opinion on him.

:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Naw, he's still a yutz.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm a strong believer in passing items along to help others. I live on a short cut between way out there and in town and frequently place tires, old windows, and just about anything that has some life left in it out by the end of the driveway. Sometimes I don't make it back to the house before they are being loaded. One item was a little girls pink bike and when I turned around there was a little girl sitting on it pleading with dad. He looked at me and I yelled out, perfect and they loaded it up.

Nice offer, hyunelan2 and o' mike.
Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you thought about the Boy Scouts?

There might be a person that needs one for some of their projects.

And they could be teaching youngsters, and getting them into the woodworking lifestyle.

If I was 1500 miles closer, I would be interested, just for this purpose.


ED

I oopsed I am 1060 miles from Chicago area.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i humbly submit dibs. if you find/choose someone else, no problem. just let me know.
i am also somewhat close to joliet.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Perfect!!!!
Plus we should get to see some completed projects from it.

Bud


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> i humbly submit dibs. if you find/choose someone else, no problem. just let me know.
> i am also somewhat close to joliet.


Awesome. Like Mike said in a previous post, it's good to see it going somewhere to be used - AND ALSO GIVE ME SOME SPACE BACK! 

I'll send you a PM to arrange time/details.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

No telling how many of those saws were bought new then re-sold because the rip fence couldn't be made to work well. The problem most often was the operators manual was never read and / or understood.

Speaking of the manual, one I encountered and problem solved for a fellow was the motor mounting. If not correct as the manual directs, when the blade is raised the belt becomes so tight the saw won't run as with his saw.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Too bad this wasn't earlier, I stayed in Joliet about 8 months ago for a few days. Now I'm around 500 miles away. All well, good luck and that's great gift for someone. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i now have the saw. picked it up this morning, about 1/2hr from my house.

idk just how heavy this type of saw typically is, but this one is kinda heavy, which is good. 
i have it in my garage, where it will never be used = dust.
the wheels on it have seen better days. but even new they would not handle me moving it all around my yard. so i am going to use some angle iron and make a frame at the bottom and put 2 8" wheels i have on it. and see how that goes. then i could wheel out to my slab where it would be used. 

anyway, THANX Mike's and guys. 

don't look for any projects soon, as what i am doing now doesn't need a table saw. but when i get er goin i will post some pics.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations on your acquisition. 

An angle iron base with larger wheels sounds like a great addition to it, will make it more mobile.

Just make sure that you make them lockable, or build some chocks to stabilize the thing. 



ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have an idea, i "think" it will work well. the wheels would be mounted on arms that would swing under it for moving. then swing out for use.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My saw sets on a cabinet that I built myself, but toss the sawdust bin, tool compartments, and wings, it sets on four 2x4 legs, similar in configuration to your stand. I have two wheels mounted on the outfeed side, about 6" in front of the legs, and maybe 3/16" off the floor, so that when I want to move it I slip a 2x4 under the saw, lift up on it, the wheels naturally make contact with the floor, and I move it sort of like a single handled wheel barrow. In your case for example, a 2x4 or angle iron as you mentioned along the bottom of the sides of the legs, extending out the back. It makes it easy to give the wheels a spin with my toe once in a while too so that sawdust doesn't build up to the point that they don't spin easily when I want them to.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For serious wheels I'd consider front lawn tractor wheels and build a dropped axle about 2" off the ground to place 2 saw stand feet on and move like a wheel barrow. Remove it from the 2 wheel axle dolly when you get where ever.

My eyes won't allow welding anymore so I kinda stuck with this home made rig for now. A dolly made using caster wheels from a salvage office chair with a 1x8 across to accommodate the Rockwell mod. 10 legs. Works well if one gives a little twist when transversing cracks and ridges, but I can handle that even if that old sucker is kinda heavy.

That pic bounced off the satellite up side down cause I sent it up there upright.:vs_mad:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How do you keep the belt tight on that, mounted upside down?

Or is this made for space travel, where there is no right side up?


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> How do you keep the belt tight on that, mounted upside down?
> 
> Or is this made for space travel, where there is no right side up?
> 
> ...


I gave it to my son and now it's his problem.:biggrin2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hot damn ! never thought of mounting on the ceiling. 


i am not working in my garage now, so its not in the way. but when the weather breaks, it will be in the way. so thats when i will build the frame wheel thing. if nothing else, just to move it out of my way.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

That thing does weigh a ton. I actually think one of the reasons I didn't use it more was that it was too difficult to move around all the time if I had to rip long pieces. I never built any type of rolling platform for it, as it was always my intention to buy a smaller compact saw.

Now that it's gone, I couldn't be happier to have the extra space in my garage. When my truck is parked in there, I can get to/from my tool boxes/cabinets without having to shimmy between the saw and truck. Glad it found a new home, and good luck with your projects.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

i started working on it today. i flipped it over and took the wheels off. then i drilled new holes where the legs were mounted to the frame. this made it WAY more solid. and i found some good mower wheels and got out my angle metal (bed frame). since it is WAY MORE in the way now, i gotta keep going.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i got it going, and it works. but the wheels are not up to the task, i will be getting better ones. i just lift this side up and swing the wheels under.
it is actually running, in this pic.
i then put the wood top on it and some stuff = its going to be a "garage island" for a lil while, lol.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Many more years ago than i'd like to remember, when i bought one of those new, i built a box from plywood, put a door in the front to empty sawdust, rigged the back so the belts cleared the enclosure, fixed casters on the rear ,and swivel on the front, and it easily went where i wanted it to go, as far as i know it's still going strong.


----------

